# String stop recommendation for PowerHawk



## jsfordboy02 (Jul 25, 2010)

I just bought a new Hoyt Power Hawk and I need a string stop, bad. Anyone have a recommendation for a front mount that doesnt stick out crazy far because I already have a front stabilizer that I dont need sticking out that extra inch. DIY ideas are great!


----------



## DV8Pilot (Jun 5, 2010)

Coolhandluke Vibe-killer


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Like this??


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

jsfordboy02 said:


> I just bought a new Hoyt Power Hawk and I need a string stop, bad. Anyone have a recommendation for a front mount that doesnt stick out crazy far because I already have a front stabilizer that I dont need sticking out that extra inch. DIY ideas are great!


Why do you "need one bad" for? I shoot my 07 Vectrix,which came with a stop, and my 10 TurboHawk without...I see no difference with or without one even my Vectrix shoots and sound exactly the same with the stop re-moved.


----------



## jsfordboy02 (Jul 25, 2010)

Rootbeer LX said:


> Why do you "need one bad" for? I shoot my 07 Vectrix,which came with a stop, and my 10 TurboHawk without...I see no difference with or without one even my Vectrix shoots and sound exactly the same with the stop re-moved.


Because at 64lb it "twangs" really bad.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

It won't any more


----------



## HoYt AlPhA 32 (Aug 19, 2010)

i was shooting a 69lb turbo hawk and never really noticed it being loud or having a "twang" i shoot a alpha max and it does not seem to have a difference i own 7 hoyts and not one do i find loud but i think fuse makes one that will work on it


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

Well I have them better quality and cheaper too. I guarantee them for life. If ya interested PM me.


----------



## CoolhandLuke (Oct 30, 2005)

This was posted on my thread this am, I love it.


Holy Sheet! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Just got mine installed on my Powerhawk. WOW! This is truly the best upgrade I have ever had on a bow. Unbelievable. Thank you!


----------



## jsfordboy02 (Jul 25, 2010)

CoolhandLuke said:


> Well I have them better quality and cheaper too. I guarantee them for life. If ya interested PM me.


I sent payment today and PM you, I dont know if it went through I think your inbox is full. Hope youre feeling better and I hope you buddy gets my stop sent out asap I cant wait to get it, lol!


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Coolhand luke, I just PM you with some questions but it said your PM was too full. I'll try again later. Im gonna want one of those soon.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

The Vibe Killer works great on my Turbohawk


----------



## TMan51 (Jan 25, 2004)

HoYt AlPhA 32 said:


> i own 7 hoyts and not one do i find loud but i think fuse makes one that will work on it


I have six Hoyt's hanging in the basement. A Supertec, a Turbotec, A Vectrix, a Vulcan, and two Katera's. The bows that make the most noise all have a string stop. Taking them off makes very little difference noise wise, and leaving them on is an act of faith. Hoyt wouldn't have installed them without a reason. (I think).


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

Those stoppers are really nice! While you are waiting for yours, try putting 2 twists in the string and see if it helps! This quiets my Ultratec when the 8125 string gets a hair long.


----------



## jsfordboy02 (Jul 25, 2010)

Got mine today, its awesome! Thanks for the fast shipping. But, even though it took some of the noise away, there is still some, too much. What is the deal???? I swear it sounds like its coming from the cable guide.........idk. I have string silencers, its set at 70lbish, I doubled checked all bolts, I even shot it completely bare. ?????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## azazzel (Aug 22, 2012)

i would like to purchase this string stopper contact azazzel please i would like to get it before the season starts


----------

